# weird flat bands



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Well they sure are weird. 
the difference btw the two:
Blue Green
Width: 20mm 25mm
Thickness: around 3.0mm around 4.0mm

What do you think of them?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It would depend on what they are made of.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 19, 2010)

I like the look but not the thickness. Do they have a red band? I think I'll stick with Thera-Band .


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> I like the look but not the thickness. Do they have a red band? I think I'll stick with Thera-Band .


Yes.

http://www.gyminthepocket.com/Our_Products.html

That's 3mm.

Yellow is 1.5mm. Still twice that of Thera-band.

I guess the advantage is durability. It says they were tested to 4 million stress/relax cycles at 200% with no significant change to the band at the end of the test.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Might work well on a classic style single or double slotted fork.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know about speed, but on spec. a full width of yellow or orange might be good for a single layer flatband slingshot with a long duty life.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

100% latex is a good thing right. lucky I did not get the 3mm or even worse the 4mm one.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I don't know about speed, but on spec. a full width of yellow or orange might be good for a single layer flatband slingshot with a long duty life.


What do you mean by a full width of yellow or orange. The width is 20mm+/- , what did you mean by a full width. Btw compared to crossman tapered tubes the yellow/orange aint that hard to pull on. I went to the fitness shop and did a little pulling, they may have thinner flats=( ?? 
Funny thing was I intended on using the bands for slingshots but the guy kept on teching me how to exercise with it=)


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

josephlys said:


> What do you mean by a full width of yellow or orange. The width is 20mm+/- , what did you mean by a full width. Btw compared to crossman tapered tubes the yellow/orange aint that hard to pull on.


By full width I mean using one band of about 250mm long (less ties that becomes about 200mm) on each fork arm without needing to cut it from 15mm wide to say 12mm or to taper it.

The bands I shoot are from 20mm average x 0.69mm thick x 2 layers = 27mm[sup]2[/sup] cross sectional area per side
upto 28mm straight x 0.69mm thick x 2 layers = 27mm[sup]2[/sup] cross sectional area = 38.6mm[sup]2[/sup] cross sectional area per side

versus:

Yellow GITP bands are 15mm wide x 1.5mm thick x 1 layer = 22.5mm[sup]2[/sup] cross sectional area per side
Orange GITP bands are 15mm wide x 2.5mm thick x 1 layer = 37.5mm[sup]2[/sup] cross sectional area per side

The bands you bought are specified at:

20mm wide x 3.5mm thick x 1 layer = 70mm[sup]2[/sup] cross sectional area per side

Presuming one formula of 100% latex band is the same as another, yellow or orange ought to be approximately right. Maybe it's not.

How much elongation are you getting? I draw a band of 20cm from the fork to the pouch tie to 70cm, an elongation of 250%, which I find is about optimal for 100% latex.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks very much for the info, my draw is 65cm to the eye. What is the optimal ammo weight that you would recommend for the yellow and orange. 
If I were to put on double layer GITP yellow bands, would you recommend it. 
(Thicker heavier bands will loose projectile speed when used with lighter ammo, but it may be more effective in launching heavier ammo.) Is this true.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I dunno.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I dont think there is a formula to calculate that . Get several different weight of ammo (ANY)and you will see which one shoots better.
Cheers


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Joseph,
never saw that rubber before. It's thick so like ZDP says, durability would be it's best feature. Ammo size with that?- If you split it you could go 9.5mm steel or so,use it the way it is and I'd start with a minimum of 1/2" steel and go up in size from there. Nice find Bud! Flatband


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

well there are thinner ones that are <1.5mm in thickness. Could start there, plus thinner ones are cheaper. Thanks for info







.


----------



## bear grylls junior (Dec 20, 2010)

nobody judge me but i think there to thick that just my idea


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

chris adams said:


> nobody judge me but i think there to thick that just my idea


maybe there like thick tubes, thick, heavy, hard, inaccurate?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Yellow should work fine. The 1.5mm thickness computes to .059". It's pretty much the same as 1/16". I often use 1/16" gum rubber (.060"-.065" thickness) for my slingshots. A 1/2" strip on each side works fine with 3/8" lead or steel. A 3/8" strip works fine with 5/16" lead or steel or the TruMark white tracer ammo. For a bit more power, try 3/4" tapered to 1/2" and use .44" lead.

Cheers,
Todd


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Let us know how it works for you.


----------

